# A very lucky, unlucky box turtle



## Tim/Robin (Dec 17, 2009)

We would like to introduce you to our new friend Jack! Jack is a male Eastern Box turtle that has had a run of bad luck until recently. He was hit by a car and damaged. He lost one of his back legs and sustained some damage to his bridge. Jack was lucky to be handed over to MATTS for some care and placement. We ran across Jack in an online ad. Jack was located in Baltimore MD. We worked with the adoption lady and arranged a first class Delta flight for Jack to come to Idaho. After an 8 hour journey, he made it here. So, here is Jack!













We are very glad to have Jack. He brought a friend too, but that will be another thread!!


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 17, 2009)

HE'S GORGEOUS. 

wow. Such a lucky boy to come live with you two! I'd love to see his enclosure!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 17, 2009)

So I have to giggle at the vision of him on the first class seat of the Delta flight, ordering some fresh wax worms from the flight attendant!

Is the white disc on his plastron there to help him balance while he walks? 

Congratulations on your new "acquisition"!

I am sure he is a very grateful soul to have been sent to turtle heaven at your house.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 17, 2009)

despite his injury he looks fantastic, also I have to know how much does a turtle airline ticket cost? Did he have his own seat?


----------



## dreadyA (Dec 17, 2009)

Wowza,I love his yellowness. 
I bet you've been asked this many times,but what camera do you use?


----------



## Kayti (Dec 17, 2009)

He looks amazing! I love his eyes. Can he move around in substrate okay? I'd love to see him walking. 

Who gave him the disk?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 17, 2009)

I got a female Eastern box turtle from MATTS also. Ginger has an eye problem and is terrified of people. BUT...she is just as beautiful as Jack and now that I have had her for a few months she's not so afraid of people...


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 17, 2009)

I also have adopted several EBT's from MATTS. One of my females has a hole in her shell. They had fiberglassed it, which we removed and interestingly found that the shell regrew in a pocket shape into its body. She is fine. Nice looking guy you got there!


----------



## Candy (Dec 17, 2009)

How lucky he is to have found you guys to come live with. Nothing could have been better then that. He is a beautiful Boxie. What colors. I love the one of the Christmas tree in the background.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Dec 17, 2009)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Is the white disc on his plastron there to help him balance while he walks?



Yes it is there to help him balance and to protect his plastron from rubbing all the time. 



dmmj said:


> despite his injury he looks fantastic, also I have to know how much does a turtle airline ticket cost? Did he have his own seat?


Flying Delta ran about $75. I am sure he had quite the accomodations. 



Kayti said:


> He looks amazing! I love his eyes. Can he move around in substrate okay? I'd love to see him walking.
> 
> Who gave him the disk?



The disc was placed by the lady taking care of him. It will need to be replaced as it wears off. It is held in place by 2 ton epoxy. He seems to get around just fine.



Meg90 said:


> HE'S GORGEOUS.
> 
> wow. Such a lucky boy to come live with you two! I'd love to see his enclosure!



We agree, he is stunning. He is in a smaller than normal temporary set up to help reduce the stress from shipping and to watch him. He will have quite the luxurious accomodation, just like the rest.


----------



## Isa (Dec 17, 2009)

Congratulations on the new family member  Jack is beautiful, I am very glad that he is safe now with you guys, he is going to live a happy turtle life from now on


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 17, 2009)

Congratulations on the new addition! Jack is very handsome! 
I love how pretty the lights look in the background.


----------



## sammi (Dec 19, 2009)

That is so neat they have "prosthetics" [the white disc] like that for torts! I had no idea! Congrats on your new addition =] He is a handsome little man!


----------



## Candy (Dec 19, 2009)

Who is this Matt person that you guys are speaking of? Is he/it a rescue? Where are they out of?


----------



## terryo (Dec 19, 2009)

Beautiful pictures (as usual) of a very lucky boxie.


----------



## llamas55 (Dec 19, 2009)

Stephanie Logan said:


> So I have to giggle at the vision of him on the first class seat of the Delta flight, ordering some fresh wax worms from the flight attendant!
> 
> Is the white disc on his plastron there to help him balance while he walks?
> 
> ...



as opposed to Turtle Heaven, the real place, right Stephanie?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 19, 2009)

Mid Atlantic Turtle & Tortoise Society (M.A.T.T.S.)


----------



## Candy (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Yvonne, I will look them up.


----------



## Merrit321 (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, his eyes are really trippy!


----------

